# Most Cost effective 3-way



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm looking for a cost effective 3-way herbicide. I treat about 100,000 sf. I don't want to sacrifice results but I do want the most cost effective option that works. Currently use wbg (although only spot treat around house last year).


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Make your own. I've concocted my own version of speedzone (2,4-D ester, Dicamba, and Carfentrazone) for $10.20 per acre. Of course I'm buying 2.5 gallon jugs so you'll have plenty for next season.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Make your own. I've concocted my own version of speedzone (2,4-D ester, Dicamba, and Carfentrazone) for $10.20 per acre. Of course I'm buying 2.5 gallon jugs so you'll have plenty for next season.


Could you provide links to your raws? I search by dicamba and get lost. Looking to steal a recipe .


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

32oz per acre of 88.4% 2,4-D ester 
4 oz of 50.2% Dicamba 
1 oz of Carfentrazone

You can get everything from here https://feedersgrain.com


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------

